# Getting Rid Of Solvents.



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Had a look around the internet on this one, but could find nothing.

So, basically I've just bought a used Rio 400 and I think the guy that I bought it from may have used some sort of solvent to clean it out before selling it. At the the time of viewing I couldn't really smell anything except for that fish tank smell. After getting it home I can smell a bit of a solvent smell there. It's not a strong smell, but all the same I can smell it. I've used white vinegar to wash the tank out, but that smell is still there. Is there anything else that I should be doing or could do to remove any traces (just as a pre-caution)?

Could not resist buying it. A Juwel Rio 400 in mint condition with stand all in black for £100 ($150).


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

does it smell like bleach?

when you say solvent... that could mean many things... ammonia could be the smell too... and that could just be from poor tank management from the previous owner.

so what does it smell like?

but honestly... if you have the time... you can just do a water cycle on it for a month... and take the water to your nearest pet shop (if they do water testing) and see if they see anything wrong... any hi numbers... if not... fill her with fishies


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Since my post I've drenched the tank with white vinegar and water a few times. Rinsed it and rinsed it again many times. I've had everything set up now for a couple of days and placed my 5 RB's in there and so far so good.
What I could smell wasn't a bleach type smell, but certainly some type of solvent. Nothing harsh or offending. Just a bit of an sublte background smell. Was just being a little cautious should it have been anything that could possibly linger.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hot water and dish soap or vinegar... scrub and rinse with cold water


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

White vinegar it was that I used and they all look very happy in their new home. I think they appreciate the extra room now when they're playing kiss chase. They only had a bit of a nibble of their first feed yesterday which I was a bit concerned about, but todays feed went in seconds. All good!


----------

